# Fletchers Pond???



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I was considering a trip to Fletchers Pond in northern Michigan. I have heard a few good things, but I'm not sure what is, and isn't, 100% true. A friend of a friend of a friend said that he had 50+ pike days with a few in the 40 inch class. He aslo said that he has caught largemouth up to 6 lbs. I've heard some fish "exaggerations" in my day and wanted to make sure that it was at least partially true. Me and a few buddies plan one nice trip a year, and I want to make sure that it's worth it. If anyone has any positive feeback please include time of the year, lodging, lure choices, etc. Preferrable, I'd like to try to hit it in mid September, but only if that's a good time.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

I've always done best in may for pike up at fletcher. Fall may be a good time but weeds can also be a hassle from summer on. I've fished that lake since grade school (in the 60's) and have never seen a 40" pike come out of there but I'm sure someone has. I have had 50 pike a day there but that was back in the 70's when the lake was overrun with hammer handles. I don't target bass but I do know there are some nice ones in there. Here's a website that will give some info on the lake.
http://www.jackslanding.com/
Hope you get to make the trip because it is a good time even if you don't put 40" pike in the boat.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

very very very true... 

we are going may 18th-21st if you would like to join. we usually stay at www.lyonslanding.net around 40%-50% cheaper than jack's

espn rated fletchers the #1 pike lake in michigan if that tells you anything.

last year i watched an old timer fillet 4 bass all over 5lbs while i was filleting pike.

my pics from fletchers:

http://sarakaitis.com/gallery/index.php?page=&sort=&perPage=&album=fletchers 2005 - greg
http://sarakaitis.com/gallery/index.php?page=&sort=&perPage=&album=fletchers- 2005
http://sarakaitis.com/gallery/index.php?page=&sort=&perPage=&album=Fletchers Pond 2004

we go every year the weekend AFTER labor day, you'll have great weather and the lake to yourself. this year we are going spring AND fall..

again feel free to join us or pm me for more details, i go every year.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

nice pics LK
Its a beautiful area up here I've Grouse hunted in that area seen eagles, bear
a little of everything I'll have to get up there to fish one of these days
one of my service guys has a cabin outside of Hillman 
He's fished the lake all his life and has nothing but good comments about the place other than watch out for the stumps
Geowol


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yup, stumps everywhere, i've never hit one, but then again i ususally dont motor around much, i usually power out to the middle then kill it.. 6 hp dosent go over 10mph so not much worry about tearing things up


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

wow, that sounds great.....thanks for the pics.....I think that we are going to look into the fall.....that is pretty much what works best for the 4 of us.....thanks again!!!!


----------

